# Diesel on the lookout.



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I remember how sick you were saying Deisel was not too long ago and I am so happy to see him looking strong and beautiful and happy!!


----------



## kaysy (Jan 9, 2010)

What a pretty dog and great name.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

No matter how many times I see him, I'm still struck by how absolutely beautiful that boy is! 
That's a great photo of him. I'd be enlarging and framing that one!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I swear that boy gets more handsome every time I see him - what was he looking out for?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Diesel is stunning! Absolutely beautiful dog and I love to look at him. You must get lots of compliments on him everywhere you go, I'm sure.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> I swear that boy gets more handsome every time I see him - what was he looking out for?


A spaniel had just entered the field. Got to keep an eye on these things!

Thankyou everyone.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Wow! What a dog! He is SO handsome and noble...you have a rather gorgeous pair of doggies you know!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

D-Cell.. yew iz da magicestic dawgie. 

da bbbobbb


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

this boy is a best GS i seen.!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just love him......he is stunning and so regal looking!!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I swear he is just about the most handsome dog I've seen. Each new pic just reinforces that sentiment.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

He is so gorgeous : such a beautiful coat.

I LOVE your siggy too!! :


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

He is so lovely Lisa i might get to meet him and willow and you of course if you get to the IRR show this year :crossfing


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Smart boy Diesel. Spaniel Ahoy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That Diesel is just so gorgeous. I am so glad that he is feeling so much better.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He sure is a handsome sentry.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I fink I in lub!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I so love this boy!.He's gorgeous!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I love Diesel!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

So handsome, I just love him! Love the signature picture too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a handsome boy! He has things under control for sure!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Deezal r u lookering fur da Lampburp? He ib lost! Did u c him?


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Diesel is absolutely stunning i love his coat his got to be one of the best GS i've seen.


----------

